# 2012 CES



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

So what are some must see cars, and must see things thats hot for this year at CES?

Thanks!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

every year I go, I end up wandering around looking at the same stuff. then get home, read blogs, sites, forums, and realize I missed all kinds of stuff.

now I try to pay closer attention after the first day what people are writing about in hopes of seeing some cool new stuff.

guess that wasn't a whole lot of help. lol.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Any updates on CES Show 2012?


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

Dear TokoSpeaker,

I cordially invite you to visit my Magic Bus which will be exhibiting at T.H.E. Show at the Flamingo. I've attached my flyer.

Warmest regards,
Jon Whitledge


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Thank you for your invitation, Mr. Jon.

But unfortunatelly, there is not enough time to apply for USA Visa.
I will visit you this year for sure.

Thank you.

Best Regards,

TokoSpeaker.com
Indonesia


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

Your Magic Bus is awesome.
You have done a great job !!!

Two thumbs up for you, Mr. Jon.


----------



## TokoSpeaker (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-sq-forum-technical-advanced/29488-one-best-vehicles.html


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Everything is a must see at CES :whee:


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

While you're at CES, don't forget the AVN Awards! Definitely more intriguing.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ different weekend now


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jtaudioacc said:


> every year I go, I end up wandering around looking at the same stuff. then get home, read blogs, sites, forums, and realize I missed all kinds of stuff.
> 
> now I try to pay closer attention after the first day what people are writing about in hopes of seeing some cool new stuff.
> 
> guess that wasn't a whole lot of help. lol.


I totally agree with you about missing out and not knowing till later!! That is why I do not want to make the same mistake this year... Therefore I started this thread..

So if anyone sees something awesome please post!!! 

I know one thing I am excited for the the arc booth, with a working production line PS8!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> ^^ different weekend now


Oh well, sucks for people attending then.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

robert_wrath said:


> Oh well, sucks for people attending then.


It was last year, but this year CES is on a weekday..


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

MBL is going to bring out the Big Boy this year!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> MBL is going to bring out the Big Boy this year!


MBL?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> MBL?


Home Audio.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Do you have a link? Believe me, one whole day will be spent at the Venetian.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Do you have a link? Believe me, one whole day will be spent at the Venetian.


Venetian Tower Suites 34-307



http://www.mbl-northamerica.com/main/


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Michael I just saw your dentist here


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> Venetian Tower Suites 34-307
> 
> 
> 
> MBL North America, Inc. - Unique High End Audio


I will be there!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Michael I just saw your dentist here


Yeah, he can afford it!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> I will be there!



Enjoy, the MBL's are very unique and never fail to impress. I wish I could hear their Big Boy it really looks awesome.


----------



## johnvroom (May 5, 2009)

The Kimber Kable and Pioneer TAD displays in the Venetian are a must see


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

See CES live on Spike network. 
SPIKE TV Official Website: Check out highlights and full episodes from your favorite SPIKE shows!


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see the photo's, Johns van is amazing


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Zapcos new processor. $400 retail price


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sweet. Is that a new controller to the right?

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mosconi dsp


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mosconi GUI


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

No Erin that's a 4 band eq with volume control they have. Even making for years

The mosconi will take optical in as well as the zapco piece the arc ps8 and helix will for that matter as well

The mosconi booth had an interesting piece. It is a wifi unit that will transfer files up to 192khz it has optical out and RCA. your limited by the DAC at this point


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm doing this from my iPhone so please allow some flexibility on the picture resolution and descriptions. I'm no Erin


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Look good to me.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the post Red!! Very helpful and good to see what they are from 3000 miles away.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

No symbilink for the DSP8?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Has anyone strolled by the JL Audio booth? Seems like they have a W6v3 that has had some minor improvements and supposably it borrows aesthetic cues from the W7... Info would be great.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> Has anyone strolled by the JL Audio booth? Seems like they have a W6v3 that has had some minor improvements and supposably it borrows aesthetic cues from the W7... Info would be great.


Here you go!! http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLANP12Brochure.pdf?1326175361


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the updates Jim, hopefully Zapco and Mosconi will release their manuals or even a full spec/features list. Any idea on availability?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Zapcos new processor. $400 retail price


*I'm pretty sure a White Stain has developed thru my shorts onto my pants.* :laugh:


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Can anyone snatch a few pics of the GUI ? Thanx in advance. Say Hi to Matt Roberts while you're out there.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Any pictures of the Arc processor?






.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Matt's not here

No release date on the zapco release date

Mosconi processor is available now

I don't think the zapco is using symbol ink anymore


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Mosconi processor is available now


Were you able to use the Mosconi GUI? How is it?


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Matt's not here
> No release date on the zapco release date
> _*I don't think the zapco is using symbol ink anymore*_


*Solution: Matt Modifies!* The price for it is another issue.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Matt does modify, but your second point is always the issue.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yes it was pretty easy on the mosconi GUI


----------



## MDubYa (Feb 17, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Here you go!! http://mediacdn.shopatron.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLANP12Brochure.pdf?1326175361


Slash v3's? Say whhhhhaaaaaaattt??!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

JL TW3s too.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> JL TW3s too.


..........Available 2nd quarter


----------



## james2266 (Sep 24, 2009)

Did they give MSRP on any of the other processors (I got the Zapco impressive price). Also, does the Mosconi DSP adject everything in pairs? I am sure that can be changed as that would be an enormous disadvantage for sure. Just curious. Any word on the Rockford 360.3? Thanks for all the info so far and the pics too Big Red. Keep 'em coming for all poor souls that can't go for whatever reason


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

BigRed

Where were the Mosconi and Zapco booths located at....I didn't see then in the North building along with all the other car audio manufactures...thanks


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

trojan fan said:


> BigRed
> 
> Where were the Mosconi and Zapco booths located at....I didn't see then in the North building along with all the other car audio manufactures...thanks


mosconi is on the LVH 14th floor, just look for the HAT signs on near the elevator. lol Zapco is at the palms


----------



## ISTundra (Jan 3, 2009)

With 2 CES threads going, not sure where to post this one.

There are some new product details on RF's website. A couple new models of the tiny boosted rail amps. Apparently the 360.3 is being shown, but scant info listed so far...

Rockford Fosgate Blog


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> mosconi is on the LVH 14th floor, just look for the HAT signs on near the elevator. lol Zapco is at the palms



Thanks for the info....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

New jl audio sub


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Mosconi msrp is $799


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Mosconi msrp is $799


Thanks for the pix, I was hoping to get up in the room and Talk to Jack Ryan about Mosconi amps and DSP.

Sorry I missed you on the way out..
I was slammed all day bro.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

michaelsil1 said:


> MBL is going to bring out the Big Boy this year!


The MBL suite drew a huge crowd. The speakers looked great, but just sounded OK. I felt the yg acoustics and the TAD were much better.


----------

